# 1 WORD = 1 COMMAND



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

this works 4 me & works 4 the pup - here is here - whoa is whoa - heel is heel - etc - the command does not give the pup options - NO is not a command !!!!!!!!


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes, clarity is a good thing.

I can think of only one "command" word that I've always (intentionally) made dual-purpose, which is "outside."

If the dog is physically inside then "outside" means to physically go outside, where if the dog is physically outside then "outside" means to "do ones business."

I can't think of another exception in my training lexicon, but this one work for me.

Bill


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

So many people in Dharma's world like to give the wrong commands and seem to use too many words.... no names mentioned.(Just not her owner and regular trainer/enforcement). ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

MCD said:


> So many people in Dharma's world like to give the wrong commands and seem to use too many words.... no names mentioned.(Just not her owner and regular trainer/enforcement). ;D ;D ;D


Training the people is always harder than training the dog 

Bill


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

MCD - Spy - SO TRUE !!!!!!!!! - Rabbit has been around my V's 4 over 40yrs - he can not just say HERE - it is come here - is it in good style 2 put a E-collar on your best friend ? LOL


----------

